
Sailboat simulation in WebGL (2D Wireframe) - imakesnowflakes
http://z-petal.com/sailboat/
======
defenestration
That's a nice subtle animation. I also had difficulty steering the boat. It
might be an idea to map Q-W to the sail and O-P to the rudder. When you start
the sail is on the left and the rudder is on the right.

------
zappo2938
It would be a lot more interesting if apparent wind [1] was calculated and the
vectors were superimposed on the sailboat so users can see what is happening.

Sails are curved so they act like foils with wind moving faster of the outer
surface than the inner surface creating forward thrust. The faster the boat
moves through the water more thrust created which is countered by drag of the
boat through water. There is nothing like the feeling of acceleration when a
windsurf board starts planing.

[1] [http://www.sailbetter.com/apparent-
wind/](http://www.sailbetter.com/apparent-wind/)

~~~
Infernal
> Sails are curved so they act like foils with wind moving faster of the outer
> surface than the inner surface creating forward thrust.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions#Physics)

------
noja
Black screen for me (apart from text). Firefox 45.

------
skool
Getting the boat to go in the direction I wanted was much more difficult than
I thought it would be. I like the subtle wind animation. Seemed to have an
issue with chrome, "Error creating WebGL context", though it worked in
firefox.

~~~
JohnDoe365
Worked for me in Chrome on Windows, doesn't work with FF 45.

~~~
ygra
Works fine in Edge, too.

------
mikebelanger
Cool stuff! Admittedly it took my a moment to figure out the particles
signified wind gusts, but once I figured that out the rest was straight-
forward.

------
teekert
Another Chrome exclusive ;) Looks very nice and usefull in Chrome though.

~~~
SG-
Works in Safari too.

------
pc2g4d
Controls aren't doing anything for me :-(

~~~
imakesnowflakes
Please make sure that the window has focus. If the boat is not moving, then
the controls won't do anything other than rotate the sail and the rudder
(which is very subtle).

